# Is Gorilla Glue Toxic?



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

After drying, Gorilla Glue is NOT hard. You can dent/scratch it w/ your fingernail. I worry the bees will chew off any that is exposed. I used it once on a couple of supers. Its too expensive and doesnt store very well (dries out).


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Dawe W, So what glue do you suggest?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not Dave but I no longer use Gorilla unless my boxes
have some gaps.

I switched to TiteBond III. Much less expensive and very
durable.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I have used both glues without issue for the past couple of years.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"I switched to TiteBond III. Much less expensive and very
durable."

And if you get on your hands it will wash off


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Sundance


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I only use it on frames, I don't think you can beat it, and have had no issues with it, other than getting it on my hands....


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

*titebond III*

I love titebond III the best thing yet. I made some items the other day and the next day I realized that I made a mistake. I tried to cut the staples and break the bond....well it held so good I tore up my project and ended up scraping the whole thing. UUhhh... But anyways its a great glue IMHO.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

*Gorilla glue toxicity*

Here is the Material Safety Data Sheet for Gorilla glue:

http://www.gorillaglue.com/pdfs/msds.pdf

and a chemical assessment of MDI (a component of the glue)

http://www.inchem.org/documents/cicads/cicads/cicad27.htm


4,4’-Diphenylmethane diisocyanate (MDI) is definitely the most problematic component of the glue. MDI is in many polyurethane products like aerosol foam insulation and polyurethane foam rubber. It is an iritant of skin, nasal passages, lungs and can be sensitizing (iritant effects are increased the more someone is exposed over time). However, MDI reacts with water to form polyureas. My read on the situation is that the glue isn't that bad once it has set completely, though you should probably use gloves and/or glue in a well ventilated area to protect yourself.

Titebond III contains glycol ether instead of MDI for the solvent component of the glue. The glycol ether is more of a volatile organic compound but doesn't have the iritant effects of MDI. I would use Titebond instead of Gorilla Glue for that reason.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I use titebond II. Buy it by the gallon. A friend of mine thought you had to use a biscuit joiner on butt joints for table tops. Wrong.

Take a section of cut off that has been butt joint / glued and hit it with a hammer and see where it breaks.

it never breaks at the joint (unless you forgot / neglected to glue it there.)


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I use titebond III and have no complaints...it works for me, so I stick with it.


----------

